# Accidentally outgrew baby bed!



## flxstr (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh no, Cash has accidentally outgrown her baby bed! But, she loves this bed, and clearly her pictures are just going to look sillier and sillier!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah started in a cat bed. She outgrew is before she was 6 months old, but she still insists on sleeping in it every once in a while. :


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Olive is 6months and when she is at my mums she likes to sleep in my mums dogs bed. they are miniature Schnauzers.
She lies there with her legs and head flopping out.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

We can't keep dog beds for more than a week. Kauzy sees them as giant stuffed animals and as such is required to destroy them. We have been able to use a bathroom rug in his kennel as a crate pad for a month now which is a welcomed surprise. He's soooooo good about only destroying items that we give him, leaving our house and personal belongings intact, so I let his apparent hatred for a cushy dog bed continue. I actually enjoy seeing him decimate his toys; he's so methodical at reducing a toy to a pile of scraps. I view it as though he's working a sudoku or word puzzle


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

I gave up long time ago to buy dog beds for Miley..she destroys them 

Anyways her place is in the sofa..
She is like don't buy beds for me I want a human couch


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Yes forget the day bed... give him your sofa and share your bed while you're at it.


----------

